# Gelli Aur : Golden Grove Mansion Carmarthen Wales : July 2012



## Mars Lander (Oct 31, 2012)

This summer we embarked on a Welsh South to the North splore tour taking in some numerous sites across this pretty nice part of the our fair Kingdom, Ssshhhh... Mr and Mrs Luckypants and I took in over 11 sites some well known and some never even heard of, but todays slice of the tour concerns a mostly unreported _Gelli Aur Mansion_ or in English, Golden Grove, Luckypants found this on google maps and we were very excited to check out this rather mammoth looking splore with no background info we went for it.

Built in 1560 then burned down , built again then knocked down and built again in 1834 this strangley Scottish influenced designed mansion built from what locals term " Black Marble" was once home to a pretty savage aristocat who on occasion would lop off the fingers of his underlings , obviously only if they deserved it.

It mostly languishes in the middle of a public country park altho the house itself is strictly off limits 

A charity has been trying to raise money to purchase it for war damaged veterans.

It turns out it has been visited by _The Most Haunted Brigade_ and one can see more on youtube if you search it out, albeit with the detraction of bellends running about screaming here and there.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ACCESS ++++++++++++++++++++ +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

When we first saw this we were pretty blown away







and from the rear , I mean when you see something like that your just ITCHING to get






After quite a while and a few red herrings we were in






we were a little dissapointed as it was a trifle bare






But it was in pretty good nick, I think its location prevents the copper fairies from having their wicked ways with the place






There seemed evidence that some renovation was being carried out , but only in the middle section , I hear rumour to be a gallery, altho nothing is definate.






According to _Britain's Most Misguided I mean Haunted_ this corridor is one of the most haunted areas of the place, am glad to report that only the clicking of camera shutters were the only noises temporarly out of place to the usual quiet ambience of the house 






After being a residential it briefly became a college






Large Kitchen











To the inner courtyard and stables






It features a rather splendid clock tower altho the inner workings of which seem long gone but the stairs are pretty ace











The place has become a bit modular with access to the end sections locked off  behind this door peeking thru the gaps reveal all manner of wood panelled finery and exquisiteness






After finding a way into the other end section this revealed a rather unloved and left to the elements side of things






But saying that lt looked like a lot more rooms and areas where now available including the courtyard and stables and up these stairs






Then Luckypants shouts a warning and I hear a lot of banging about and getting closer.....I am off and quick

Back at the Jo public area we see a white van has arrived and presently coming out of another section , a white cowboy hatted bloke appears, I don't know about you lot but of all the things to get nabbed by , a secca cowboy seems both unseemly and sinister haha, I will return.

Thanks for looking​


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 31, 2012)

Excellent report & write up, lovely building. Cheers.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice one! That's beautiful inside too! Cheers for sharing.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 31, 2012)

Superb report & photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 31, 2012)

What can I say? Stunning pix there mate. I like the stairs with the netting especially and of course the corridor with light beams streaming in.

Yummy!


----------



## chapmand (Oct 31, 2012)

before i checked the other pictures out the first one made me 'wow', superb pictures. really is beautiful, thanks for sharing


----------



## cogito (Oct 31, 2012)

Aww man, they got rid of the range cookers? 

Good to see a report from here though!


----------



## Priority 7 (Oct 31, 2012)

wow chap superb set :thumbs:


----------



## night crawler (Oct 31, 2012)

Very nice , have to agree with TeeJF on that one.


----------



## bodrick (Oct 31, 2012)

Lovely place, buildings and area. Brill' write up and photo's.
A few of the blokes from my old regiment tryed to buy this place, about two years ago.
It was going to be for the treatment of PTSD (healing the wounds) but the price was too high.
Thanks


----------



## mrtoby (Oct 31, 2012)

love it, stair porn for the win


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 31, 2012)

*That is FABLUSS that is!! *


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 31, 2012)

What a great day and splore that was! Do you think we will ever get around to putting them all up!! Haha. Great pics and write up


----------



## Lucky Pants (Oct 31, 2012)

Really nice pictures brings back some great memories , posting K through that small window always makes me chuckle and relaxing in the sun with a nice icecream before a splore always gets the thumbs up from me ,good stuff .


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks lots everyone


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 1, 2012)

Lucky Pants said:


> Really nice pictures brings back some great memories , posting K through that small window always makes me chuckle and relaxing in the sun with a nice icecream before a splore always gets the thumbs up from me ,good stuff .



yeah thats always a good way to start and free parking due to technicalities of no specific car space markings haha


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 1, 2012)

Great shots and report dude!


----------



## UrbexMami (Nov 1, 2012)

Beautiful place. 
I knew I had seen it before. About a year ago, a charity was trying to save it and get it renovated as a recovery hospital for war vets (old and new) with PTSD (Post traumatic Stress Disorder) but it fell through. 
It would have been wonderful to see a place like that saved and used to help. 

Fantastic pictures. xxx


----------



## UrbexMami (Nov 1, 2012)

bodrick said:


> Lovely place, buildings and area. Brill' write up and photo's.
> A few of the blokes from my old regiment tryed to buy this place, about two years ago.
> It was going to be for the treatment of PTSD (healing the wounds) but the price was too high.
> Thanks



I didn't see this before I posted. Sorry. Healing the Wounds has helped my dad, they are fantastic x


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Nov 1, 2012)

ow ow ow A A A !! NICEY NICEY...Shes out now then..


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 1, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> ow ow ow A A A !! NICEY NICEY...Shes out now then..



thanks , yeah i guess she is now


----------



## UrbexMami (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh sorry. Did I say something I wasn't meant to?


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 1, 2012)

UrbexMami said:


> Oh sorry. Did I say something I wasn't meant to?



No not at all , its about me posting before Ninja Kitten cos we bagged her (i.e. the building) first haha


----------



## UrbexMami (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh right. ;D
Can you tell I am a n00b!


----------



## Silent Hill (Nov 2, 2012)

I promise I will stop dribbling in a minute.

Awesome as usual mate, and yet another stunning staircase :spinny:


----------



## Be3Acreman (Jan 11, 2013)

ur photo look awesome, pm me where this place cheers i been email u


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 11, 2013)

You've made 2 post on here , dread to think what the first was, your a complete stranger to the scene if thats the right word and emails and requests on how to get in is just not on.

You gotta build up trust and splore respect to get any wheres decent, get out there take some piks make a report or ten, then maybe people may want to help.


----------



## Ratters (Jan 11, 2013)

Good stuff dude. We were thinking of this place back in the summer but never ever got round to heading in that direction.

Well done


----------



## Cameraman (Jan 11, 2013)

Great photos


----------



## rectory-rat (Jan 12, 2013)

Ooohhh it's like some kind of derpy heaven!

~RR


----------

